# Qotd: New Layout*team Sub Forums = Moot?



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

So yeah, now that there's a modification section built into the site for all phones...is there any point in having individual team subforums? I mean, hell, all our stuff is gonna be posted in the mods section now, right? So what about the development section? Will that have a use in the future? I am NOT complaining, please don't take this the wrong way. I'm merely speculating openly and wondering about you guys' input.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

When you post a mod in the new mod section. It creates a "support" forum at the same time within your device/dev forum.

good day.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

hmmm...nifty. thank you sir.


----------

